# Using drawing/graphic tablets with a DAW?



## daychase (Jun 6, 2022)

Hi all! I've been spending a lot of time recently learning to improve my workflow (Logic Pro X), and I've started to realize that I don't really like the typical keyboard and mouse/trackpad layout for any specialized tasks. Controllers exist for video games, drawing tablets and all sorts of other accessories for artists; sure, MIDI controllers exist, but my impression about them was that they were more about controlling the note input we're entering into these instruments than affecting the actual workflow within the DAW itself.

Maybe I'm wrong, and I need to learn more about efficient MIDI controller assignments? (M-Audio Oxygen 49 MKIV, if that means anything 😓) But regardless, I've been curious about whether I could use my drawing tablet in some way that could be beneficial for my workflow, the way how things like the Stream Deck or Android/iOS tablets have helped some people. Does anyone have any experience with using tablets with their DAW here? How is it?


----------



## sundrowned (Jun 6, 2022)

I use a tablet. (PC based) Mainly for ergonomics rather than workflow. It's better than a mouse in some ways but worse in others. The main downside I find is it makes it more difficult to keep the cursor steady which in a DAW can be quite a significant downside. But there are significant ergonomic upsides for me. I use a combination of mouse, pen, and the tablet is also touch enabled. I also have an android tablet and have extensive shortcut buttons on there. 

It's all about reducing the amount of mouse clicks. Excessive mouse clicks are the worst.


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 6, 2022)

I use a XP-Pen graphics tablet for Photoshop, Affinity Designer and also on my DAW (Cubase).






"Drawing in" modulation and expression lines is precision accurate like your handwriting. I hate using the mouse for this. 
Nowadays, I've switched to control majority of MIDI CC (Dynamics, Expression, Vibrato, Mutes) via foot pedals so BOTH hands are free for playing the entire range on the keyboard. I'll go back and use a graphic tablet for absolute precision, whenever necessary.






Here's another user who demonstrates using a graphic tablet for DAWs. You don't need the biggest and best tablet unless you're into graphic design as well.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 6, 2022)

Been using Wacom tablets with Mac and Logic for about 14 years. Game-changer for me, ergonomically speaking


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 6, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Been using Wacom tablets with Mac and Logic for about 14 years. Game-changer for me, ergonomically speaking


Also have Wacom ( _Intuos_ ) for Painter, and photo editing. _Win11 Pro /Reaper._
Truly need to force extended DAW usage, as it is potentially quite capable.
Read articles about Architects using full-time - _vs keyboard /mouse_ _ once accustomed to total functionality available. 
Will take serious discipline ....


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 6, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> .....................
> Will take serious discipline ....


Welp, that's _that.
_


----------



## daychase (Jun 8, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Also have Wacom ( _Intuos_ ) for Painter, and photo editing. _Win11 Pro /Reaper._
> Truly need to force extended DAW usage, as it is potentially quite capable.
> Read articles about Architects using full-time - _vs keyboard /mouse_ _ once accustomed to total functionality available.
> Will take serious discipline ....


May I ask if it's a regular (4 keys) or Pro (6-8 keys, touch ring) model? I have the former, and I always wonder if I'm only really scratching the surface of what's possible with it on DAWs. I'd love to ask you about how you use it, and where I can find these articles!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 8, 2022)

It is Intuos Pro Medium ( apprx 7 1/2" x 11" ) active area. Had several years, but minimum usage.









Wacom Intuos Pro - Medium


The Wacom Intuos Pro medium is tailored for your passion to draw, paint digital watercolors, or retouch photos on a Mac or PC. This slim, compact pen tablet is built to last and features a 10-inch active area, three unique creative application tools, and the pressure-sensitive Wacom Pen 4K...




estore.wacom.com





Just scratching surface as well. Very convenient, just above keyboard and in front of dual 24" displays.

Will try to relocate articles/videos mentioned. Need some motivation to commit to daily usage approaching full capabilities.


----------



## Thor (Jun 23, 2022)

I use a Wacom Cintiq 16 as my mouse as well as a control surface. I love the workflow but it definitely took some time to get used to it


----------



## DCPImages (Jun 23, 2022)

I use the most basic Intuos (the small one with no buttons, just a simple drawing surface). It may sound counter-intuitive but the smaller, simpler tablet is a lot more functional for me. I have tried larger tablets with buttons, but the buttons just increase the number of directions your hands (and mind) must move and the larger tablets also require more movement of the forearm in addition to the hands. I soon came to the realisation that, providing the tablet has sufficient resolution (which they all do now) the smaller tablet was more precise and less fatiguing to operate because only wrist movement was required. For most functions the tablet works as an excellent mouse substitute but the pen also allows me to quickly write, move and edit midi notes on the piano roll. There is a short learning curve while you adjust to the differences versus using a mouse, but this is not onerous. Of course, I also have a small midi keyboard, a small InTech PBF4 for midi CC and an iPad with TouchOSC for buttons and macros. All-in-all it is an efficient setup with a small footprint.
DP


----------



## VesyMesca (Nov 23, 2022)

It is extremely hard for me to draw with the mouse, so I prefer a tablet and pen. There’re many good apps for it, like pinta, mtPaint, etc. however, if you don’t like this idea, I can’t suggest anything else. That was the easiest way for me to draw. Moreover, I’ve got no decent computer/laptop. You should also consider the tabler (maybe the deice is too old and needs changing). I’m saving to buy a new iPad somewhere around christmas. Hope it’s helpful. More tips about drawing and inspiration are here on photolamus.com.


----------

